# crew update



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

hey everyone, i havent posted here in a long time, thought tonight to share pictures of my crew 

Cali my 1yr old pit bull turning 2 feb 16th cant believe she wil be 2 wow 

when she was a baby 


































big gurl pics


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Bear my 2yr old pitbull turning 3 in may so 3 months to go lol


































roxy 4 yr old chihuahua

























shiloh my 10 yr old beagle


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

they are all so cute!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

lol!! Was not expecting a chi after the two pits! What a surprise 

You have an exceptionally cute pack! I am not one for little dogs but Roxy is adorable!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i dont like little dogs, but i seem to have a soft spot for chihauhas, well trained ones lol 
im more of a med- larg-xl dog person


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow they are sooo beautiful! Now I want a pit....:smile:
Why are her ears up? I though pit's had floppy ears?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah such cute dogs. I love how the Chi's tongue is hanging out in every picture. And of course I have a soft spot for the old beagle. But you pit bulls are gorgeous I just love there colors.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, her ears should have been croped they are fault, but i dont care becuase she isnt a show pit shes a pet bull  pit bulls should have rose ears, but some have bat ear which is a fault or ears they are like beagle ears floppy are a fault too


----------

